# Smores Variation



## roverintherockies (Aug 22, 2008)

It's a fairly simple change but an awesome one at that...

1 Large Marshmallow
1 Cinnamon/Sugar Graham Cracker
1/2 of a Cookies and Creme Hershey Bar

Then do the usual


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Sounds excellent, will definitely give this a try on the next camping trip. Thanks!


----------



## moorej (Jun 15, 2009)

We have tried Snickers, Reese Cups and even a York Peppermint Patty and now I will try the cookies and cream.

I even thought of a Peanut Butter and Jelly to ??!!

Just hope it don't put me in a diabetic coma!


----------



## amy0807 (Aug 13, 2008)

A York Peppermint Patty? Now you're talking my language! I love anything mint. I will definitely have to try that.

Has anyone ever tried roasted Starbursts?


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

This past week me and my daughter varied every night between hershey's white chocolate, nestle crunch, and peanut butter cups.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

We tried white chocolate, strawberry marshmallows, and chocolate graham crackers!!!! YUMMY!!!!!!!


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

For me, graham crackers, marsh marshmallows and Dairy milk chocolate. MMMMM!!!!


----------



## JSSML (Aug 16, 2010)

Okay we do it this way! we buy cookies with chocolate already on them. We get them at the grocery store or wal-mart. Then just roast a marshmellow and put it between two cookies. No mess or clean up. Its kind of cheating but hay it works. 
enjoy


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

JSSML said:


> Okay we do it this way! we buy cookies with chocolate already on them. We get them at the grocery store or wal-mart. Then just roast a marshmellow and put it between two cookies. No mess or clean up. Its kind of cheating but hay it works.
> enjoy


I like that! I dont mind "cheating" at all, especially when it keeps the kids a tad cleaner, if thats possible.


----------



## dhutchinson (Sep 5, 2011)

I will use my pie irons to make smores quite often and the last time I had some teenagers camping with me, they have Oreos. We sandwiched a marshmallow between 2 Oreos, placed them in the pie iron and slowly, real slowly warmed them until the marshmallows melted. They were definitely a hit!!!


----------



## smores101 (Jun 16, 2011)

this is my kind of post haha (hence the username)


----------



## JoeS (Jun 1, 2011)

Has anyone tried those new Peanutbutter oreo's. Those would work just lovely between 2 graham crackers and 1 large marshmello. the fudge would ooze and the peanutbutter would be nice and soft. I havent actually tried it yet but I can picture it in my head. 

I cant wait to go camping again if I can before it get too cold.


----------



## smores101 (Jun 16, 2011)

JoeS no need to wait for a camping trip, I make em right over the stove! haha:thumbup1:


----------



## Crazy4Camping (Aug 10, 2011)

Last camping trip hubby decided that choc bar, marshmallow and peanut butter should be cooked between two slices of buttered bread in a pie iron. That was one heavenly sandwich!!


----------



## edwinjd (Sep 8, 2011)

Had some mallows with a bit of strawberry jam and dark choco in between two graham crackers last time I went camping. Really great!!!


----------



## Captain Belly (Feb 4, 2018)

We use to shove a Rolo in the middle of a marshmallow before roasting. it's amazing.


----------



## kellyon (Jan 2, 2018)

Marshmallow, chocolate, creckers and cheese, these are my must have for campfire. I use special containers from here https://allinpackaging.co.uk/food-packaging/ to store food and drinks. Crackers with melted chocolate or cheese taste delicious.


----------



## nagami (Apr 25, 2018)

for me strawberry marshmallows, and chocolate graham crackers!!!!


----------

